# Small lump on puppy belly (picture)



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

11 weeks old today








I'm thinking probably a bite of some sort but any input is appreciated.

I will have it checked out, but looking for potential answers in the meantime.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what that is..........good you'll be having it checked.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Being a young dog, it is probably a bite or something similar. But, I had a female that had two mammary tumors over a 4 year period, both were cancers. We caught them early. Unlike humans, a dogs mammary tissues sets on top of the muscle. Therefore, removing tumors is fairly simple and hardly any recovery time, but you have to get them early. So anytime you feel or see a bump anywhere near a nipple, get to your vet....we did and our girl lived to be an old dog...!

Good Luck


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Can be a hernia .It happens in puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How is your pup doing, any update?


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How is your pup doing, any update?


It has gone down significantly every day and now it's barely even there so I am not concerned. I'll still mention it to the vet when she goes for her shots next week, but I think it's nothing. The breeder agrees it was most likely just a bite, which is a relief 🙂


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great to hear, agree with your breeder that it could have been a bug bite. 

My first golden got bit twice by a spider and stung by a wasp once. Each time I had to take him to the Vet for a shot, then prescribed Benadryl. He got nailed each time in the face, his face swelled up big time.


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's great to hear, agree with your breeder that it could have been a bug bite.
> 
> My first golden got bit twice by a spider and stung by a wasp once. Each time I had to take him to the Vet for a shot, then prescribed Benadryl. He got nailed each time in the face, his face swelled up big time.


Ouch, that's rough. Hopefully this is a one time event for Cassie. Fingers crossed🤞


----------

